# photographing crystals



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

I need some ideas on how to get the best photograph of crystal designs. I just don't seem to be able to make them look as good .


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

I had better luck with scanning them.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Do you mean scanning the design while it is still on the sticky mylar paper? Maybe lay a colored sheet of paper behind it for contrast and then scan


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

I scan mine also and then crop the picture in my photo program. Just replace the white backing on the design and then throw it on your scanner. You can always tweak the colors or brightness once the picture gets added to your photo program.


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks a lot bothh of you - I will give it a try - has to be less frustrating then trying to take pictures


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I put everyone on a T-shirt tank or hoodie and take pics,,
sandy Jo


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I have found that when photographing, if you use a flash, it will come out with too much light on certain stones. The best way I have found is in natural light with no flash.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I also agree with bobbie, on this,, 
sandy Jo


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Here is web site that sell Cloud Domes this is what I had when making jewelry and now I am getting anther one can't find my old one.. 

You will be happy with taking pics using this.

Hope it helps...


----------



## losille (Nov 4, 2008)

Photographs can be made of shiny reflective surfaces by putting the item in natural light. 

If you have a particular setting for your shirts mute your flash with a kleenex or white handkerchief. 

If you want to accent the rhinestone a starlight filter will make a pretty effect on the rhinestone you can adjust the filter to make a star as large or as small you want.

In the old days we put a thin coat of cream on car bumpers to reduce flair. lol I guessing you don't want to do that.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Now that is some great info,, thanks
Sandy jo


----------



## avril151 (Jun 19, 2009)

i found i got better results when i turned my flash on my camera off and i got a friend to hold a strong flashlight over the t-shirt so the light was constantly on the stones and i got pal to move it around a little to get the stones to twinkle a bit...i also did it in daylight...


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I go outside and find some shade, turn the flash off and snap the pick. It comes out great. I do the same thing when I take a picture of a shirt with the stones attached. 

It was hit or miss at first because the flash was set to auto but once i turned the flash off as Sunnydayz suggested it made the world of difference.

Katrina


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I used the method Avril mentioned. I got two foam boards and covered one in dark felt (navy or black) and one in white felt. I would use straight pins to stick the design on the board, set it up in a completely dark room and shine a flashlight in the vicinity of the design to change the sparkle off the stones. However, you always have to be careful of the glare from the mylar paper, if you are photographing your designs before they are attached to a garment. Once it's on a garment, I simply put the garment in the light and take a picture. It's much easier if the design has been pressed.


----------



## avril151 (Jun 19, 2009)

you can get a good sparkle using a flashlight...or you can cheat by adding a star to a few stones using photoshop lol


----------

